# Matlock & District Canine Society



## Sleeping_Lion

<<<looks over shoulder furtively to ensure the OH isn't watching>>>

I've got an entry form for the above show, on 19 Feb 2012, and plan to enter Rhuna in to the puppy and junior classes. <<<<deep breath>>>> I need to teach a *stand* before then, any tips??


----------



## terencesmum

WELL.... I don't know if there is a difference between a show stand and a "normal" stand, but we taught Terence a stand like this:
He does a sit.
I hold a treat in front of his nose and move it away from him so he has to stand up while saying "stand".
He stands.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

terencesmum said:


> WELL.... I don't know if there is a difference between a show stand and a "normal" stand, but we taught Terence a stand like this:
> He does a sit.
> I hold a treat in front of his nose and move it away from him so he has to stand up while saying "stand".
> He stands.


So where does the game pie come in?


----------



## terencesmum

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So where does the game pie come in?


It's my payment for my training advise. :aureola::aureola:


----------



## swarthy

Here you go Jo - an example for you  no pressure 

DFS Crufts 2011 Results |

Best of luck with your first show  go and enjoy and remember, you always take the best dog home with you 

Don't enter her into the Junior class just yet - stick to puppy and if you want to do another class do the AV puppy.

If you decide to get into showing seriously - any wins outside puppy at Open shows will qualify you out of Maiden and Novice classes - with a 6 monther, I would be inclined to stick to puppy classes until you see how mature she is against the other pups


----------



## terencesmum

swarthy said:


> Here you go Jo - an example for you  no pressure
> 
> DFS Crufts 2011 Results |
> 
> Best of luck with your first show  go and enjoy and remember, you always take the best dog home with you
> 
> Don't enter her into the Junior class just yet - stick to puppy and if you want to do another class do the AV puppy.
> 
> If you decide to get into showing seriously - any wins outside puppy at Open shows will qualify you out of Maiden and Novice classes - with a 6 monther, I would be inclined to stick to puppy classes until you see how mature she is against the other pups


Lol, no pressure at all...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Thanks for that Swarthy. Can I ask your advice on a show lead as well? I have a black leather slip lead with a brass slip ring, would this do for a show lead?? It's quite fine, not as big and chunky as some of the leather slip leads you can get.


----------



## swarthy

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Thanks for that Swarthy. Can I ask your advice on a show lead as well? I have a black leather slip lead with a brass slip ring, would this do for a show lead?? It's quite fine, not as big and chunky as some of the leather slip leads you can get.


Oooh - I would talk to the FC people - the reason I say this is leads between breeds tend to vary

Most Lab people use the cloth leads from the Weathertop Collection

Leads

But - they may not really be suitable for a 'hairier' breed - maybe ask Jac who should know - or try and pop along to a local show and see what other exhibitors are using.

I use the Weatherop leads for all my lot apart from Dream who I show on a dark brown leather lead because it is shorter - less stress on the hands and easier to manage her (she's a hard dog to show)

Sorry I couldn't be more help on that one


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Thanks, I've asked the question on FB as well, I'm sure Heather (breeder) and Polly will also be of help, as well as Jac, and another new found flatcoat friend, Caroline. Polly sent me some photographs of a veteran class so I could see how people were dressed and how they stood with their dogs, a light hearted debate on FB had gone down the showing a bit of leg and cleavage route, if that gets any extra points, but up until now I've decided to enlist a fanclub whose purpose will be to distract and sabotage wherever possible


----------



## terencesmum

I am scouring the tinternet for revealing dresses as we speak


----------



## terencesmum

How about this??
Redirect Notice

:lol:


----------



## Blondie

terencesmum said:


> How about this??
> Redirect Notice
> 
> :lol:


Thats superb!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## terencesmum

Ceearott said:


> Thats superb!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Why, thank you. So you think it would be suitable attire? :cornut:

:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

terencesmum said:


> How about this??
> Redirect Notice
> 
> :lol:


Brilliant! Not sure it's unisex though, perhaps have to have a backup for any blokes who want to join the Rhuna fan & sabotage club??


----------



## terencesmum

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Brilliant! Not sure it's unisex though, perhaps have to have a backup for any blokes who want to join the Rhuna fan & sabotage club??


Surely, if the OH wore it, that would be the best possible distraction of all? :aureola::aureola:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

terencesmum said:


> Surely, if the OH wore it, that would be the best possible distraction of all? :aureola::aureola:


Apart from he has no knowledge of Rhuna's soon to be dual purpose status


----------



## Blondie

terencesmum said:


> Why, thank you. So you think it would be suitable attire? :cornut:
> 
> :lol:


Well I must say I think my daughter would look stunning in it!!

Not quite suitable for charging round the ring with a rottie, LOL! :cornut:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I was thinking of something along the lines of this for me:

Chameleon 2 pc Ghillie Suit

That way the distraction outfit(s) will have maximum impact, I will just blend into the background, and Rhuna will (hopefully) shine 

(note to self, must remember extra pledge polish on Rhuna's coat over the next month or so.....)


----------



## Blondie

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I was thinking of something along the lines of this for me:
> 
> Chameleon 2 pc Ghillie Suit
> 
> That way the distraction outfit(s) will have maximum impact, I will just blend into the background, and Rhuna will (hopefully) shine
> 
> (note to self, must remember extra pledge polish on Rhuna's coat over the next month or so.....)


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I have been looking at this........ do you think its a bit too much?????......


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Not enough scope to flash cleavage/thighs, and I don't think the shoulder pads are big enough


----------



## Blondie

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Not enough scope to flash cleavage/thighs, and I don't think the shoulder pads are big enough


Oh will make the shoulder pads bigger, lol! And was thinking of a skirt rather than trousers, lol lol!!


----------



## terencesmum

Ceearott said:


> Oh will make the shoulder pads bigger, lol! And was thinking of a skirt rather than trousers, lol lol!!


Definitely skirt, but it needs to be short enough so that you can give a flash of knickers when bending over. Otherwise, there is just no point. :cornut:


----------



## Lottieb01

A certain judge at one of the champ shows was judging the groups and her elastic snapped on her skirt and down it went  poor lady, my advise is make sure your elastic is in top condition lol


----------



## Blondie

terencesmum said:


> Definitely skirt, but it needs to be short enough so that you can give a flash of knickers when bending over. Otherwise, there is just no point. :cornut:


Oh for sure, lol lol!! Will have to get some jazzy tights too - perhaps fishnet??


----------



## Blondie

Lottieb01 said:


> A certain judge at one of the champ shows was judging the groups and her elastic snapped on her skirt and down it went  poor lady, my advise is make sure your elastic is in top condition lol


PMSL!! Poor woman! :biggrin:

I had some trousers on once that I knew were a tad slack around th waist, didnt realise just how much until I started running round the ring with Cleo and they started to fall down with every step!  I had to run round with one hand on my trousers and one hand holding the lead - think I raised a giggle or two due to the running style this induces!!


----------



## terencesmum

Ceearott said:


> Oh for sure, lol lol!! Will have to get some jazzy tights too - perhaps fishnet??


Fishnets? A bit dressy, ey? You'll only obscure the view to your knickers that way.


----------



## Blondie

terencesmum said:


> Fishnets? A bit dressy, ey? You'll only obscure the view to your knickers that way.


LOL LOL!! 

No, I will be wearing trousers and jacket, as usual!


----------



## terencesmum

Ceearott said:


> LOL LOL!!
> 
> No, I will be wearing trousers and jacket, as usual!


You'll never win anything that way! 
Unless you button down your jacket to your navel. 
Now, THIS is what we are aiming for. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dog-Show-Fashion-Police/340757611619


----------



## Blondie

terencesmum said:


> You'll never win anything that way!
> Unless you button down your jacket to your navel.
> Now, THIS is what we are aiming for.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dog-Show-Fashion-Police/340757611619


Was PMSL at that!! Will have to keep checking that one out, lol!


----------



## Quiddelbach

Posh show lead? Surely orange bale twine is more suitable, tis a northern show is it not and only a flatcoat 

As for outfits, well I would forget all the fancy, go for dog woman  Tracksuit bottoms in a nice shade of pink, some nice crocs in a shade of lime green and an orange fleece sweatshirt with a flatcoat embroidered on it. 

Please do not forget to have a perm, blue rinse and put a little padding around the middle )

See, you are dead pleased I am here to advise eh?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

<<<<<< scuttles off to check >>>>>>>>

.......

Dammit!!! I've only got turquoise baling twine!!!!


----------



## hawksport

I might have a wander over there and see you


----------



## terencesmum

hawksport said:


> I might have a wander over there and see you


It'll be easy to spot her since she'll be the one with the pom-pom waving, barely dressed Rhuna cheerleaders


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

terencesmum said:


> It'll be easy to spot her since she'll be the one with the pom-pom waving, barely dressed Rhuna cheerleaders


Ahhhh, don't forget, I'll be in my Ghillie suit, so may be slightly camouflaged


----------



## Barkie

Shame it's a month too early for us or we could see you there. I've been teaching little Miss collie features here to stand by luring her into it. It doesn't teach her to stand perfectly square but for her it's a start. I discovered if I now hold her fave squeaky toy up she stands quite nicely, stock still, looking alert as the BC should, and with her tail in the right position. 

Tip I heard was don't stop showing until the judge has placed you. I saw a clip of a chap showing a BC though and he was very busy attracting and keeping his dog's attention, so much so that I thought if I was the judge I'd give the place to the dog that didn't need so much work doing on it, but he won so his dog must have been better than his rivals and his busy style can't have put the judge off.

What to wear, I've heard, if you wear trousers, not ones the same colour as your dog's legs or it'll look like your dog has six legs. If it's outdoors something that doesn't show wet grass stains from experience. I know nowt though. I've only shown a wsd once at an Ag Show. 

The way my new one is going though I'll have a hard time stopping her from hauling me up to the judge and going belly up for a tummy rub.


----------

